# Is Doublecreek Kennel in Alabama any good?



## LoudRam (May 23, 2010)

A friend on another board I belong to asked me if I could find out if this kennel was any good. She wants to get a dog here. So I'm here asking the experts. Opinions?

http://www.doublecreekkennel.com/


----------



## Lolapop (Jul 1, 2010)

Hi~
I don't know anything about this kennel and I'm not an expert but I believe it's a concern when a kennel has more than one breed of puppy available. I hope she gets a healthy puppy!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

LoudRam said:


> A friend on another board I belong to asked me if I could find out if this kennel was any good. She wants to get a dog here. So I'm here asking the experts. Opinions?
> 
> http://www.doublecreekkennel.com/


I only glanced through the site but I wouldn't buy from them. They breed several breeds of dogs as well as cross-bred or mixed breeds. Most appear to be the cutesy popular dogs that will bring in money the fastest. I didn't even check to see if they show or do any health testing at all. Generally a back yard breeder is breeding several breeds and mixes because making money is their promary goal-not bettering the breed so...take that for what it's worth.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

I would suggest your friend ask's a LOT of questions. Also, she needs to visit in person and see what the facility looks like. Ask to see the pedigree's, and akc papers on each dog. I would suggest you visit the parent club web site of the breed she is interested in as they can help refer her to reputable breeders.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

It doesn't look very promising, for all the reasons mentioned above.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Not sure what health testing is recommended for the breeds that the kennel offers, but I didn't see anything on the website about any health testing at all. I didn't look at the whole thing, so maybe I overlooked that, but that fact would play a key role for me in NOT buying from this kennel.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

This is just my opinion-take it for what it's worth...
I looked at the pictures of the kennel. Although it looks clean (from the photos posted), it's huge and reminds me of a factory. How can those poor dams and sires get any quality affection and attention ? They're there to produce a product. There were other factors, but that's the one that struck me the most. I, personally, would definitely move on.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I agree. It looks like a huge step up in terms of puppy mills, but all these dogs live in kennels year round. Besides all the other issues mentioned above. I would never buy a puppy that wasn't raised inside the breeder's home, socialized and treated as a member of the family every waking moment from the time they are born. That's the start of a well socialized puppy.


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Have her contact the Magnolia Havanese Club in Alabama. They have a website and if e-mailed they will respond.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Looks like they have a great facility, but this one paragraph really bothers me:



> At the end of 2006, my husband installed a Clover all in one monitoring system
> with audio, that allows me to watch my dogs from the comfort of my home
> office, 24/7. It also allows me to store information for up to 30 days on one CD
> and also accessible by Internet, should we go on a trip or should I have to be
> ...


It almost comes across as, "Hey, I rarely have to even look in on the dogs, much less give them any of my time." Where is the human touch? The socialization? The love?

Which breed is your friend considering?


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Oh Kimberly, that's actually creepy!! :suspicious:


----------



## LoudRam (May 23, 2010)

Thanks for all the replies. I sent her a link so she could see the thread for herself. Keep them coming.



Havtahava said:


> Which breed is your friend considering?


A Westie pup.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Ruffles,
There are two breeders listed in Alabama for the Westie Club of America. I think they may be an excellent resource for finding information, but the website itself looks like a great place to start reading. http://www.westieclubamerica.com/breederlisting.html


----------



## Pattie (Jun 25, 2008)

I would not for reasons mentioned above. Have her contact the Southern Magnolia Havanese Club in Alabama. E.Ann would be happy to guide her, I would think.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Pattie, she's not looking for a Hav.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

marjrc said:


> Oh Kimberly, that's actually creepy!! :suspicious:


that was my impression too....:spy:


----------



## mimismom (Feb 15, 2009)

They offer a health guarantee that basically covers nothing.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I just think the word "kennel" says it all!


----------



## Pattie (Jun 25, 2008)

I'm glad she is not looking for a Havanese and it was apparent that this kennel does not have any, thank heavens. However, I stand by my recommendation that she contact the Magnolia club because I know E.Ann and her sister, Cathy, who would be great references and perhaps could lead her to a responsible breeder.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

That place looks like a small scale mill to me. It gives me the creeps to see the dog runs and the tiny whelping area where the dogs are caged all the time.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Looks like a clean, slightly more humane version of a puppy mill. Who breeds that many different breeds! Yikes. 
High tech or not, I am thankful that when the dams of my girls gave birth, there were loving, human hands to help them into this world, not someone watching on a camera a half a mile away. I know that's why my girls know their breeder to this day. Her touch, her voice, and her scent were the first things they knew.


----------



## waybrook (Sep 13, 2009)

They appear to have a wonderful, clean boarding kennel facility, someplace I would look at to board Panda if that need would ever arise - but certainly not someplace I would want to purchase a puppy from. I counted 37 dogs that would be used in a breeding program - not including the farm (outside) dogs. Too many animals for the kind of "hands on" approach I think puppies need... IMHO


----------



## LoudRam (May 23, 2010)

She said that something didn't seem right and that's why she wanted a second opinion. I thought that breeding all those different dogs didn't seem right either and that's why I posted it here. She is going to look into the Westie breeder link that was posted. 

She knows about mill dogs and she wants to avoid them. She said that she already rescued her "Shadow" after spending 7 years in a mill. And she said the Shadow never did get over the mill experience completely. I don't know what breed she was, she didn't say. She currently doesn't have any dogs so that's why she's looking for a new one. The others passed away.

Thanks again for all your help.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

No matter what, your friend is a smart cookie for doing her homework first!


----------

